# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft проведет вебинары по аспектам использования облачной платформы Azure

## Labs

Microsoft проведет серию вебинаров «Успех в облаке» с целью ознакомления компаний-разработчиков с бизнес- и техническими особенностями использования облачной платформы Azure, а также с опытом успешной разработки и продажи облачных продуктов. 

Компания Microsoft представляет серию вебинаров для компаний-разработчиков по бизнес- и техническим аспектам облачной платформы Azure, с которыми необходимо ознакомиться для использования платформы в собственных целях и построения решений для конечных заказчиков. Вебинары бесплатны и доступны для участников из стран, в которых работает Microsoft. Серия включает 4 бизнес-темы и 4 технических вебинара. Вебинары будут проходить на английском языке, спикерами выступят Дэвид Балазик (David Balazic), директор компании Consalta, и Михай Татаран (Mihai Tataran), эксперт по облачным технологиям Microsoft Azure, MVP. 

Серия вебинаров бизнес-тематики будет интересна для бизнес-менеджеров компаний-разработчиков ПО, а также для директоров по продажам и маркетингу. В рамках серии будут представлены последние тенденции ИТ-индустрии, кейсы из практики крупнейших разработчиков ПО, способы создания, запуска и управления бизнесом, построенным на платформе Azure. Помимо этого, участники узнают, как выводить на рынок и продавать облачные сервисы. 

Первый бизнес-вебинар под названием [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Облачные возможности - что стоит за историей Azure)» состоится 13 февраля 2017 года в 11.00 (Минск). Участники ознакомятся с широкими возможностями, которые открывают облачные технологии. Вебинар охватывает тенденции рынка облачных технологий, способы привлечения первых клиентов и получения дополнительного дохода от использования облачных технологий. 

Тема второго бизнес-вебинара, который будет проходить 20 февраля в 11.00 (Минск) – [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Как разработчики ПО могут зарабатывать с Azure: примеры реальных партнерских проектов)». Участники узнают, как крупнейшим компаниям-разработчикам ПО удалось построить и развить бизнес на базе платформы Azure, как говорить на одном языке с клиентами, правильно исследовать рынок, выявлять и внедрять новые источники прибыли. 

Тема третьего бизнес-вебинара, который состоится 27 февраля в 11.00 (Минск) – [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Лидогенерация: как создавать интерес к вашим услугам)». Спикеры расскажут, почему традиционные маркетинговые инструменты в большинстве случаев не работают, что следует предпринять, чтобы не потратить маркетинговый бюджет впустую, как правильно донести до потенциальных клиентов информацию, которую они ищут. Участники узнают, как дифференцировать услуги в условиях высокой конкуренции на рынке.

Серия бизнес-вебинаров завершится 6 марта в 11.00 (Минск) темой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Тактики продаж - разговор с клиентом и работа с возражениями клиента при продаже облачных услуг)». В рамках последнего вебинара участники узнают, как справиться с возражениями клиентов в отношении облачных технологий, открыть новый способ продаж и преуспеть в работе с заказчиками. 

Серию технических вебинаров 16 февраля в 10.00 (Минск) откроет вебинар на тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Ландшафт облачных провайдеров сегодня - как начатьПровайдеры облака – Azure и open source)». Спикер пояснит, почему переход в облако является стратегическим решением, представит подробное сравнение поставщиков облачных услуг и перспективы их развития в ближайшем будущем. 

Второй вебинар на тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Первое решение об Azure – как его разворачивать)» состоится 24 февраля в 10.00 (Минск). В рамках вебинара участники узнают, как разворачивать решения в Azure, рассмотрят технологии с открытым исходным кодом, которые можно использовать в Azure. 

3 марта в 10.00 (Минск) состоится вебинар на тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Второе решение об Azure: как выбрать технологии данных)». Спикеры осветят ряд вопросов, касающихся баз данных в архитектуре решений. 10 марта в 10.00 серию завершит вебинар на тему [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (Архитектурные особенности для решений SaaS в Azure)», в рамках которого участники узнают ответы на вопросы, с которыми можно столкнуться при перемещении решения в Azure. 

Зарегистрироваться на любой из вебинаров можно по ссылке: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

